

Your most engaged staff may be your worst workers - ArtB
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/careers/management/your-most-engaged-staff-may-be-your-worst-workers/article11427682/
A study proposing that often it is the least productive workers that are happiest with their jobs, company, and themselves.
======
ArtB
I've definitely observed this effect at work. Those too incompetent to be
trusted with anything get to play Sudoku for half the day.

